# how long till harvest??



## bongzilla420 (Apr 26, 2006)

about how long does it take to harvest a plant out doors and wut is the avarage yeild


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 27, 2006)

In the northern hemisphere, harvest is mid--late Oct.

There is no such thing as an "average yield".  There are too many variables.  You'll get somewhere between zero and 2 lbs. per plant.


----------

